# Dry Storage



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a dry storage box to fit inside of the Outlander "trunk", Have any of you found something that will fit in there and work? I don't have to carry much, a few phones, truck keys and wallet but I can't trust that trunk.

I'm looking for something that will fit snug in there if possible


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

could always ******* engineer you something, short peice of 4 or 6" PVC and a glue on cap on one end and a screw in on the other :bigok:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sure you could find a pelican box sized to suit your needs.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

That or just get a waterproof baggie thats like 10 bucks for a decent size.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a pelican case for mine. Perfect size for phones, keys, etc.


----------

